# Eclipse - Class File Editor -> Source not found



## Marpfei (8. Nov 2003)

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich komme aus der ActionScript-Schiene von FlashMX und bin gerade dabei, etwas Java-Luft zu schnuppern. 
Mit Eclipse bin ich jetzt an den ersten Beispielen dran und probiere gerade mit der  java.awt.point Klasse herum.

Eine kleine Unstimmigkeit habe ich bei meinen Einstellungen von Eclipse:
Wenn ich mir die Klasse *java.awt.point* ansehen will, zeigt er mir im 
Class File Editor immer an, dass ihm zum *jar* File *rt.jar* das source attachment fehlt.
Ich habe *Standard Edtition 1.4.2_01* und über das Menü 

Windows-> Preferences -> Java -> Installed JREs 

habe ich auch den Pfad 'C:\Programme\Java\j2re1.4.2_01' eingefügt - verweise also auf diese Standard VM.

Wie kann ich mir diese point-Klasse ansehen? 

Liebe Grüsse, 
Marpfei


----------



## mariopetr (8. Nov 2003)

im _sdk_ (nich jre) ist eine src.jar, die die sourcen der rt.jar beinhaltet. diese brauchst du. dann einfach ueber attach source -> jarfile -> das file angeben


----------



## Marpfei (9. Nov 2003)

Hallo mariopetr,
Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich habe jetzt die _sdk_ auch installiert (oder nochmal, ich weiss es nicht). Zumindest habe ich ein paar entsprechende Dateien unter *C:/j2sdk1.4.2/src/java* gefunden. Mit attach source habe ich dann auf diese verwiesen und sehe jetzt im Class File Editor so etwas ähnliches wie Soucecode - ich denke es sind einfach die Methoden und Attribute der jeweiligen Klasse. Leider zeigt er mir immer noch 'Source not found' an

Aber es kann doch nicht sein, dass ich für jede Klasse einer Klassesammlung  z.B. java.awt den Pfad manuell eingeben muss  :? 

Liebe Grüsse,
Marpfei


----------

